# [Suche] PC Games 11/2000 Tipps&amp;Tricks PDF von Baldurs Gate2



## ANRO (26. September 2012)

Hallo PC Games Leserschaft, Redakteure?,

Irgendwann hab ich meine alte PC-Games-Hefte weggeschmissen (war ein beachtlicher Stabel von mind. 70 Heften)... im Gedanken, diese kaum wieder zu gebrauchen.

Jetzt möcht ich einem Jüngeren Arbeitskollegen, mal ein gutes Spiel raten und ihm deshalb Baldurs Gate empfehlen.

...ich kann mich noch gut an meine ersten Stunden erinnern. Hätt ich dazumals nicht mit der Hilfe von PC Games Tipps und Tricks begonnen, hätt ich kaum aus Irenicus Dungeon geschafft und BG2 hätte mich nie gepackt. Deshalb bin ich gerade alles am Zusammenzutragen um ihm den Einstieg möglichst schmackhaft zu machen 

Deshalb hoffe ich, dass jemand von euch noch auf seinem Estrich diese fein säuberlich sortiert hat und mir ein pdf der Tipps und Tricks Seiten dieser Ausgabe machen kann. Wäre extreem dankbar


----------

